# seabrook flats today (mon)



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Thinking about heading down to see what I can get in to. Anyone game?


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*I'd love to go...*

I work two jobs every Monday, but am free most other days with some notice.

Let me know if you go again if your looking for a fishing partner.


----------

